# BuffedCam



## El Homer (8. Januar 2009)

Diese Idee Geistert mir schon lange durch den Kopf: 
Wie wäre es mit einer Buffed Web-Cam die zb zu bestimmten zeiten eure tägliche Arbeit im Büro filmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sein das diese Idee wieder schnell in meinen Kopf bleiben sollte aber wer weis vl n versuch wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Januar 2009)

Gabs mal. Erzeugte aber zuviel Traffic und wurde wieder abgeschafft.


----------



## Maladin (8. Januar 2009)

Manche Leute würden ja glatt vom Glauben abfallen, wenn sie sehen, das Buffed Mitarbeiter arbeiten müssen und nicht nur auf Sitzsäcken hocken, zocken und Kohle zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Tikume (9. Januar 2009)

Genau, die haben nämlich Liegesessel.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Januar 2009)

Den Traffic könnte man über eine kostenpflichtige Cam in Annettes Büro sicher bezahlen.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Den Traffic könnte man über eine kostenpflichtige Cam in Annettes Büro sicher bezahlen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich find die idee mit der cam allgemein blöd.


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich glaube sogar Anette auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

El schrieb:


> Und ich glaube sogar Anette auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meinte eigtl die idee allgemein. werd das mal editen


----------



## Independent (10. Januar 2009)

Ich zahl 10Stacken mehr Premiumgebühren wenn ihr ne Kamera auf die Empfangsdame unten im Foyer richtet!


----------



## Azot (14. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja ein Limit setzen bei der Cam, damit nicht zu viel Traffic aufkommt ?! Wäre ja ne Idee. So wär die Cam da und nicht zu viel Traffic^^


----------



## Independent (14. Januar 2009)

Ihr Voyeure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## German Psycho (14. Januar 2009)

Azot schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt Ihr ja ein Limit setzen bei der Cam, damit nicht zu viel Traffic aufkommt ?! Wäre ja ne Idee. So wär die Cam da und nicht zu viel Traffic^^



na toll. dann haste ne webcam und n stream und kannst trotzdem nichts sehen, weil das limit erreicht wurde.

ansonsten: ist mir egal was die während der arbeit treiben. mich interessieren ergebnisse und nicht der entstehungsprozess.


----------



## Shantalya (14. Januar 2009)

Oder nur alle 30 Sekunden oder so ein Bild.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Januar 2009)

Okay... ihr wollt leute beim ARBEITEN zuschauen? Arbeitet ihr selbst nicht?


----------



## Azot (15. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die ab und zu geile Aktionen in die Cam machen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, nicht zu viel um zu zuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Januar 2009)

Hm... es wäre doch eine tolle Aktion: Wenn 200 Buffed-User sich ohne Pause auf der Arbeit per Webcam beobachten lassen, dann überlegt es sich das Buffed-Team auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... es wäre doch eine tolle Aktion: Wenn 200 Buffed-User sich ohne Pause auf der Arbeit per Webcam beobachten lassen, dann überlegt es sich das Buffed-Team auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wäre aber nicht sonderlich spannend mir den ganzen Tag dabei zuzuschauen wie ich im buffed-Forum surfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... es wäre doch eine tolle Aktion: Wenn 200 Buffed-User sich ohne Pause auf der Arbeit per Webcam beobachten lassen, dann überlegt es sich das Buffed-Team auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt werden wir schon alle beobachtet aber wissen es nicht :>


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm... es wäre doch eine tolle Aktion: Wenn 200 Buffed-User sich ohne Pause auf der Arbeit per Webcam beobachten lassen, dann überlegt es sich das Buffed-Team auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mh - sagen wir mal, das Webcam-Bild hat eine mindere Qualität und eine Größe von 15kb. Der Server cached das aktualisierte Bild, alle 30 Sekunden gibts ein neues Bild, es schauen den ganzen Tag permanent ca. 200 Leute zu. 

2880 neue Bilder pro Tag x 200 Zuschauer = 576000 Bilder * 15 kb = ~8,25 GB Traffic pro Tag =  ~247 GB Traffic im Monat nur für die Webcam = No way *g*

Gehen wir mal vom 12 Stunden-Tag, also Besetzung der Redaktion aus.

1440 neue Bilder pro Tag x 200 Zuschauer = 288000 Bilder * 15 kb = ~4,12 GB Traffic pro Tag = ~ 123 GB Traffic im Monat = immer noch zuviel. 

Das ist alles grob überschlagen - es können in der Stoßzeit auch mal angenommen permanent 800 Leute sein und dadurch durchschnittlich dann so 400 permanent am Tag..dann steigt der Traffic wieder gewaltig und Traffic ist in Deutschland nicht grad kostengünstig. Aber man könnte Theoretisch natürlich beispielsweise auch auf Mogulus ausweichen und hat nur den Upstream. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich glaube nicht, das wir beim Arbeiten spannend genug sind, dass da überhaupt jemand zuschauen wollen würde. *g*


----------



## Lillyan (16. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir auch mehr Antworten wie "Ich will aber nicht den ganzen Tag beobachtet werden" erhofft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest würde ich es nicht wollen, dass sich jeder anschauen kann wie ich mir die Nase kratze, wann ich auf Toilette gehe etc. pp.


----------



## Tikume (16. Januar 2009)

*fragt sich wann Lillyan die Spezial-Webcam entdeckt*


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir auch mehr Antworten wie "Ich will aber nicht den ganzen Tag beobachtet werden" erhofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zam is einfach Mediengeil, dem macht sowas nichts aus. Aber leider steht halt der Traffic im wege ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich mir auch mehr Antworten wie "Ich will aber nicht den ganzen Tag beobachtet werden" erhofft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hatte kb das in meinem post weiter auszuführen.


----------

